# Webserver erstellen



## Experience1986 (5. Februar 2002)

Hi @All

Ich bin totaler anfänger im Bereich Webserver, würde aber gern einen haben.

Er sollte nach möglichkeit PHP4, CGI/Perl und MySQL unterstützen.

Und ist es möglich ihm eine Domain kostenlos zuzuweisen oder geht das nur kostenos über die IP?

Also was braucht man dazu? Wo bekommt man das? Wenn möglich auf Deutsch (zumindestenz die ANleitungen). Außerdem sollte es unter winxp prof laufen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Sovok (5. Februar 2002)

das hatten wir schon zigmal
benutz ma die suchfunktion

http://www.apache.org/


----------

